# AH or Peak Frankinsense and Myrrh?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

did I even spell that right? LOL Anyone soap this? I just soaped NG's and I just know my customers are going to love it (don't know why I waited until now to give it a try). But I only had a sample bottle and I just got a huge NG order and don't want to order a single bottle now. I need some others from AH and would like to know if theirs is good. Hmmm, I also need to order something from Peak so I could get theirs (if they have it) if someone knows it's good.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, phooey. Never mind. Need to check before I post. I just thought this was a basic scent and both places would have it but evidently not. :/


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

That stinks Kalne!! Do you like NG's fragrances?? I'm local to them so I'm really tempted to try some of theirs vs pay shipping from AH or CS.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I get the majority of my FOs from them but it has taken some testing to find the duds. LOL Unfortunately I haven't kept good notes in that dept. but I know what does work and keep with those. They have great prices and their shipping is very reasonable to me (usually comes out to $1 or less per bottle depending on how many I order). I order at least 5 lbs at a time (different FOs, it doesn't have to be all of one) to get the extra discount but I just got an order of 27 pounds so it will be awhile before I really *need* more.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

So NG's Frank & Myrrh is good? I need to place a big order with them and have always wanted to try that scent. Especially with the holidays just around the corner.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It soaped perfectly and smells great. Did discolor pretty dark. Too soon to tell if it's a sticker since I just made it last week but so far so good.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I've tried so many different F&Ms...some nice, some nasty. :/ One smelled, as my kids put it, like "old people." No disrespect intended.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> Yeah, I've tried so many different F&Ms...some nice, some nasty. :/ One smelled, as my kids put it, like "old people." No disrespect intended.


 :lol

I soap a Rose Geranium eo that I HATE, but I had a request for 6 bars. Small batch is 12 bars so I made it. Accelerates like crazy. Can't get it in the slab mold PLUS my sample mold. Still, it's selling. UGH. Smells like old ladies.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> Smells like old ladies.


Add some rosemary to it - you will be amazed at the transformation.
The woody herbiness takes the edge off the rose and lets the geranium dominate leaving just a hint of floral.
I love that combo- rosemary-rose- geranium. It smells like gardening to me.

Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Lee. Maybe I'll try that.

This woman lives in Oregon and was visiting her mother who has a booth at the FM. She was smelling all my soaps and asked if I had something more "old lady-ish". I found a sample of the rose geranium and she loved it. And I have to say, it has been selling, especially to the elderly crowd.

What ratio of rosemary to geranium do you suggest?


----------

